# 1969 GTO Coolant Overflow Reservoir Install



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out out how to install a 1969 GTO coolant reservoir bottle onto a new core support. Does anyone have any pics of their bottle and how it is installed? There is not any bolt holes on my bottle so I'm wondering if it is original or if they originally came with brackets or a tray of sorts to sit on?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

I did a quick image search of 1969 GTO engine and came up with some pics. 
Look closely, it appears it is mounted with a black cage / bracket.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DanC said:


> I'm trying to figure out out how to install a 1969 GTO coolant reservoir bottle onto a new core support. Does anyone have any pics of their bottle and how it is installed? There is not any bolt holes on my bottle so I'm wondering if it is original or if they originally came with brackets or a tray of sorts to sit on?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Someone had installed a 1966 washer bottle with bracket and bottle on the support of mine. It was located beside the radiator 1/2 way down. If there is no hole there then you'd have to drill one then screw the bracket to it. Only one screw was installed and it was secure. It looked like it belonged.

I removed it as for a '70 there was none. 

'69 didn't have one but if you want one..... get the 1966 version and install it. One bolt through the support, the bottle sits inside the bracket. Then run the tube from the neck to the bottle cap. The tube may be snug as its a different size than the overflow male end at the neck.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

GTO JUDGE is correct; the 69 did not come with an overflow reservoir.
The washer bottle mod works great.

Here's another option; I used a $5 junkyard reservoir and fabricated a mounting bracket for my 68 (same inner fenders and core support as your 69). You can see it in this photo:











The overflow hose goes to the bottom of the reservoir.


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, much appreciated. Greats pics as well.


----------

